# Missing weekends on hgh



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was wondering if using gh Monday to Friday and missing weekends how does that effect the effectiveness of the gh cycle? For example results of 4/5iu a day everyday against Monday to Friday and missing weekends? As I sm thinking of running Monday to Friday at 5iu a day and missing weekends due to convienience and costs, I will use it this way it here is not much difference in effects of missing the weekends but if there is a difference in effects then I will run 4iu everyday as I do not want the cycle to be less productive. Thanks for the input bros


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pretty sure m/w/f is how @Pscarb uses gh , consistency is key .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course there will be some difference as your using less GH over a 7 day period but using it 5 days a week and missing weekends will not effect the effectiveness of the GH you are using??


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Of course there will be some difference as your using less GH over a 7 day period but using it 5 days a week and missing weekends will not effect the effectiveness of the GH you are using??


I understand obviously there will be differences but would it be so smal that it's barely noticeable or will it be significant a few months down the line? As I'm still gathering info regarding gh im not sure if it works in the same way as aas do with half life's etc as obv leaving time between a compound with a short ester will allow more of it to leave your body would it work in a similar way with hgh? Don't know if that made sense seemed the easiest way to describe what I was trying to get at


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH has an active life the dose depends on how long this is, 8iu would have an active life of approx 12hrs

GH is nothing like AAS there is no comparison apart from the fact if you jabbed say test prop 7 days a week opposed to 5 you would have more prop in you, if you used GH at 4iu a day 7 days a week you would use 8iu more a week than using it 5 days a week, how much difference that will make depends on many factors........


----------



## Hs1988 (Feb 20, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> GH has an active life the dose depends on how long this is, 8iu would have an active life of approx 12hrs
> 
> GH is nothing like AAS there is no comparison apart from the fact if you jabbed say test prop 7 days a week opposed to 5 you would have more prop in you, if you used GH at 4iu a day 7 days a week you would use 8iu more a week than using it 5 days a week, how much difference that will make depends on many factors........


Thanks for clearing that up in simple terms. I'm looking at using Lilly humatrope at 2.24 iu a day Monday to Friday weekends off its either that or hyge at 4iu everyday through the weekends but I'm assuming that the difference in quality will make up for the lesser dose?


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

I didn't want to go with 2 days without it so I was doing mon&fri brake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hs1988 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up in simple terms. I'm looking at using Lilly humatrope at 2.24 iu a day Monday to Friday weekends off its either that or hyge at 4iu everyday through the weekends but I'm assuming that the difference in quality will make up for the lesser dose?


well essentially an IU should be an IU no matter the brand, if you have the choice of Pharma then go that route....



Sebbek said:


> I didn't want to go with 2 days without it so I was doing mon&fri brake


this makes no sense as GH is only active for a specific time so your not actually on it for the whole day, taking a day or two off synthetic GH will do no harm it will actually be better for your own natural production


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well essentially an IU should be an IU no matter the brand, if you have the choice of Pharma then go that route....
> 
> this makes no sense as GH is only active for a specific time so your not actually on it for the whole day, taking a day or two off synthetic GH will do no harm it will actually be better for your own natural production[/
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sebbek said:


> Wich means that both ways r ok((1 or 2. days off)
> 
> If is active only for specific time will do nothing for yr natural production when is release over the night (depends on injection time) right?


sorry i have read that question a few times and can't understand what your asking??


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

How taking days off from gh will help with natural production ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sebbek said:


> How taking days off from gh will help with natural production ?


when you use synthetic GH it stops natural production whilst it is active, so taking a 2 day break from synthetic GH will allow natural to return to normal levels.....

if you are taking the same dose a week and choose to have Mon/thursday of GH rather than Sat/Sun there is no difference, you said you did not want to go 2 days without GH i said there is no difference if you are using the same weekly dose.....


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

So if u taking in the mor and early afternoon u want suppress yr own prod

The difference was when I was taking weekends off Monday night water retention was horrendous

When I switch to 1 day off its stops


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sebbek said:


> So if u taking in the mor and early afternoon u want suppress yr own prod
> 
> The difference was when I was taking weekends off Monday night water retention was horrendous
> 
> When I switch to 1 day off its stops


it is irrelevant when you take the GH where your natural production is concerned, we release several pulses through a 24hr period the release when you are in REM sleep is the largest but using synthetic GH be that in the morning or before bed will still have a suppressive effect on the bodies own natural production.

take the GH as you see fit to take it mate, i have given my opinion based on my years of experience, you choose what you need to do depending on your goals.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

And I do appreciate yr opinion

Thank you


----------

